# Stock/sports ticker plans



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

Any idea or plans on adding more options to the "ticker" on the newer radios.

it would be nice to have general news or weather.. sports and stocks are ok, but not usefull to me.


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

You already have weather in most major metro areas (though you have to scroll through the Traffic and Weather neighborhood to see the temp/city info for a window's worth of cities). News, though, could be troublesome; how do you get enough info into a tiny scroll blurb to make it both short enough to _be_ only a blurb and long enough to convey meaningful information?


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

YKW06 said:


> You already have weather in most major metro areas (though you have to scroll through the Traffic and Weather neighborhood to see the temp/city info for a window's worth of cities). News, though, could be troublesome; how do you get enough info into a tiny scroll blurb to make it both short enough to _be_ only a blurb and long enough to convey meaningful information?


just would be nice to see what the weather is going to be like without scrolling and changing channels. it's there, cant be hard to do.


----------



## sarfdawg (Jan 21, 2007)

I am finding that the ticker information is coming up "information not available" more and more frequently. Not a big deal, but it does happen a lot more since, maybe around 2/1 or so (?)


----------

